
Tesla to Double Size of Fremont Factory - 11thEarlOfMar
http://www.thecountrycaller.com/66754-tesla-motors-inc-tsla-submits-new-plan-to-double-fremont-factorys-size/
======
honkhonkpants
Also [http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tesla-
factory-20161011...](http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-tesla-
factory-20161011-snap-story.html)

I'd be interested to see how well their proposal fits in with the Warm Springs
area master plan.

